# RR: 176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Gieseking	(1947)










2.	Anda	(1966)










3.	Perahia	(1973)










4.	Cortot	(1937)










5.	Pollini	(2000)










6.	Berezovsky	(1992)










7.	Kempff	(1967)










8.	Ugorski	(1992)










9.	Zacharias	(1978)










10.	Uchida	(2010)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Gieseking	(1947)
2.	Anda	(1966)
3.	Perahia	(1973)
4.	Cortot	(1937)
5.	Pollini	(2000)
6.	Berezovsky	(1992)
7.	Kempff	(1967)
8.	Ugorski	(1992)
9.	Zacharias	(1978)
10.	Uchida	(2010)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

